

YC: 7 Weeks In - mqt
http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2008/02/yc-7-weeks-in.html

======
bfioca
For some reason I'm inspired to take this opportunity to say, to anyone who
has any reservations about applying to YC: do it. Right now. Then do your best
to nail the interview and get picked. This has been (already!) one of the best
experiences of my life. The people that you get to meet and learn from - not
just the amazing speakers they bring in, but the rest of the group you're in
and the network of founders are the best part. It's all about being exposed to
success and constantly hearing about and seeing the factors of success and
being inspired to keep working, persist, iterate, make what people want. One
of the best realizations for me has been that the people who succeed aren't
that different from any of us. If they can do it, so can we. If we can do it,
so can you.

~~~
whacked_new
I'm intrigued that you, as a veteran, would phrase it this way. If you got to
call yourself 10 years ago, what would you say?

~~~
bfioca
I would tell myself to apply earlier! Although I've learned a crazy amount
about a lot of things in the last 10 years, I've just relearned a lot of them
(better this time) in the past 2 months. The thing about it is, there's this
perception that the people who do these things are so much smarter, more
experienced, more _something_ than you, but that's not necessarily true, so
what's stopping you? Just yourself.

~~~
ivankirigin
I can't believe you wouldn't give yourself stock tips if you could call
yourself from 10 years ago.

~~~
bfioca
I wouldn't. That would be wrong. (j/k, good idea)

------
jamescoops
It's a shame no-ones blogged it this time like auctomatic crew, draftmix did

------
davidw
Hrm. Site's down...

~~~
davidw
... and it's back.

~~~
asmosoinio
And down... Or not the whole site, you can see this content from:
<http://www.foundersatwork.com/blog.html>

~~~
drusenko
We're doing some emergency maintenance on the sites, and things should already
have been fixed a long time ago. Scaling issues are rough. The good news is
that even though our shared-storage system was quite scaling as we'd hoped,
we've got a new one in place, so things should be better going forward.

------
thingsilearned
Its been great!

